# What antibiotic if you have "go in"



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all. I have been reading about ho you should give antibiotics to the momma if you have to go in more than just some fingers. I have some LA200 here. Is that something I can use for that situation? I got it mainly to have on hand for any pneumonia. Thanks!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

A lot of folks give them penicillin on such occasions.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Yip, I use Penicillin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Pen G dosed at 1cc per 20 lbs 1x a day for 5 days but ONLY if I've had to go in further than my wrist, LA200 is questionable because Oxytetracyclines have been found to cause bone growth issues in kids, the antibiotic is passed through the milk so nursing kids would get it as well, Penicillan is a "safe" antibiotic for kids.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use vitamin C whenever I go in or if there were other complications (such as a stillborn kid).
Vitamin C is very effective at combating infection. I personally would only use an antibiotic if the vitamin C didn't do the job. So far I have had no problems.
Vitamin C actually works in two ways. It is an antibiotic itself, and it turns the white blood cells into Supermen. So even if you use an antibiotic, vitamin C is a good idea.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay great! I will pick up some penicillin also. Would you recommend penicillin In a case of pneumonia or would pen be the way to go there too?


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> I use vitamin C whenever I go in or if there were other complications (such as a stillborn kid).
> Vitamin C is very effective at combating infection. I personally would only use an antibiotic if the vitamin C didn't do the job. So far I have had no problems.
> Vitamin C actually works in two ways. It is an antibiotic itself, and it turns the white blood cells into Supermen. So even if you use an antibiotic, vitamin C is a good idea.


Would that be human grade Vit. C in pill form? Do you crush it ?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use human vitamin C powder (either ascorbic acid or sodium ascorbate). It's available at a vitamin store, or Amazon, Swanson, or Vitamin Shoppe online. You can also do tablet, pill, crushed - however they will take it. Mine love the vitamin C powder; they lick it right up. I usually give a few thousand milligrams at a time because the body uses a lot more vitamin C when fighting disease.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

for lung issues we use Nuflor (rx).
you can buy a few syringes full and not the whole bottle.

for example, I buy 10cc of banamine from my vet and typically I use it up in a year (I have minis).

hth,


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have also successfully treated pneumonia with Pen G, but on a very sick kid I started on pen g for a day and vet gave me nuflor. To really knock it out. Great stuff if you can get it. I rarely ever have to give antibiotics but for kidding and respiratory I stick with penicillin, and then everything else biomycin(nonstinging la 200- it's wonderful!). I may try the vitamin c powder in conjunction with an antibiotic or mild sniffles and such. Thanks for that info! Maybe even use it as standard top dress after a show ! It's been my experience with goats that when we notice they're sick though, they are usually worse than they show and truly have needed an antibiotic like penicillin,nuflor,biomycin, etc.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Penicllin is not the drug of choice for respitory.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. I picked up my pen today so I have that on hand as well as the LA200. I noticed on fiasco farms they said that Pen is good for the uterine issues after birth but they also said LA200 was good for uterine issues after kidding and also mastitis but it did caution against using both at the same time as it will basically cancel out Pen and the LA200 should not be given to kids under 6 months due to the bone health question. I think I should be good having those two meds on hand. They also said that Pen is good for pneumonia gram postive. I would like to get some nuflor too. I will have to check with the vet on that one. I will also look into the vit C powder also. I checked my power punch drenches and they dont seem to have vit C.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Last year we had to go in to help our doe -- we drenched her orally with cyan pepper, garlic, and olive oil.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woodhaven how come? Curious here, the purpose of this treament?
It seems it would be going to rumen not reproductive organs?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pen Q is a good choice if you need to invade a goat during kidding. Make sure to pull back on the plunger to see if you are in a vein.. Penicillin can kill if injected in the vein.. If you see blood..jut re-adjust and try again...Nuflor is great for URI...its 3 cc per 100#...once a day for five days min. Its expensive and you get it from a vet but it does work...Tylan 200 is a less expensive choice and can be found at TS...1 cc per 25# every twelve hours..both sting so expect a reaction...: )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nancy d, many herbs, even when given orally, will affect the entire system - especially if they are immune boosting herbs, like garlic.
I personally can testify to the amazing properties of cayenne pepper. I had a rooster that was very sick. I tried garlic and it didn't help, and he died - I thought. I dug his grave, then found out he was still alive - just barely. I started giving him cayenne pepper several times a day, and within a week or two he was completely well. I don't know what he had.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Nancy d, many herbs, even when given orally, will affect the entire system - especially if they are immune boosting herbs, like garlic.
> I personally can testify to the amazing properties of cayenne pepper. I had a rooster that was very sick. I tried garlic and it didn't help, and he died - I thought. I dug his grave, then found out he was still alive - just barely. I started giving him cayenne pepper several times a day, and within a week or two he was completely well. I don't know what he had.


Cayenne, like you buy at the spice isle in the grocery store? I grow CP every spring/summer and eat the peppers with ALL of my meals. Maybe I could dry them and ground them into my own powder? Should i omit the seeds or grind those as well? What ailments would you use this for?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Nancy d, many herbs, even when given orally, will affect the entire system - especially if they are immune boosting herbs, like garlic.
> I personally can testify to the amazing properties of cayenne pepper. I had a rooster that was very sick. I tried garlic and it didn't help, and he died - I thought. I dug his grave, then found out he was still alive - just barely. I started giving him cayenne pepper several times a day, and within a week or two he was completely well. I don't know what he had.


Yup! My mom was a nurse so when she said we were going to drench her with that, I obeyed :laugh: We had to go ALL the way in (we're talking up to the elbow to try to save her and the stuck kid). We chose to try that drench before chemicals. She cleaned out beautifully and bounced back just fine.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use pen g when I go in

Nuflor is my #1 for respitory - however in Idaho an eastern Washington la200 w and penn was drugs of choice. I had pasturella go through and vet an breeders kept saying la200 and not to bother with Penn - funny enough, I had the 2nd goat that died necropsied and la200 was inaffective on the strain - but to give la200 and nuflor (or excenel) lost 5 and a calf - but saved pregnancies and rest of herd


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Cayenne, like you buy at the spice isle in the grocery store? I grow CP every spring/summer and eat the peppers with ALL of my meals. Maybe I could dry them and ground them into my own powder? Should i omit the seeds or grind those as well? What ailments would you use this for?


Yes, the kind you can buy it in the store. I have never ground my own, so I'm not sure on leaving the seeds in. Also I'm not sure if the level of spiciness influences how much you need to use. :shrug: 
If you give it to goats, it's best to give it in pill form. That stuff HURTS! Kiddoe, you must be tough to eat them with all your meals!!! BTW, the spiciness doesn't affect birds, so you can drench chickens with it.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my word on the rooster coming back to life after being buried! What caused you to dig him up?? Crazy! LOL. 

I also read about giving cide vin in water to help with uterin health. We already do that for keeping the water fresher longer and when we bred so we just kept it up. I really hope we dont have any issues but Im trying to be prepared for if we do!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Yes, the kind you can buy it in the store. I have never ground my own, so I'm not sure on leaving the seeds in. Also I'm not sure if the level of spiciness influences how much you need to use. :shrug:
> If you give it to goats, it's best to give it in pill form. That stuff HURTS! Kiddoe, you must be tough to eat them with all your meals!!! BTW, the spiciness doesn't affect birds, so you can drench chickens with it.


Actually, I eat them before they turn red. Sometimes they are still hot, though. I can usually tell when they are hot by the way they look. If the top of the pepper is fat and bumpy, and the skin dark greem , the seeds are usually really hot. I look forward to eating them with breakfast (bacon n eggs), lunch (sandwiches), and dinner (everything). And don't forget the tomatoes!

When you speak of drenching, is it orally, with the cayenne powder? From the earlier post I was under the impression that you did a vaginal drench. OUCH! and with cayenne powder? This acts as an antibiotic? Do the goats seem to feel the discomfort of burning orally/vaginally? I can't imagine a cayenne ******, I mean drench! LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We drenched orally, she actually liked it :laugh:


----------

